# Loud hum through speakers



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

New system hooked up.....all was fine- next day(natch). Loud annoying hum through mains,center,and side speakers...any ideas ? Was told poss. Grounding problem with satellite?


----------



## giboni (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds like it. Use to be a Dj. This was a frequent problem. I solved it by using copper or steel braid stripped
from cable like RG8 or the thinner cable for cable or satelite. Using the appropriate Lugs I grounded all the Amplifiers decks etc together in a Daisy Chain. Using a large diode connected to the third ground prong on an AC cord or the center screw of an outlet as the final step.
Did it last year even with a lap Top. You could also check the connections with an Ohm meter. Why this has always worked for me beats me ! But it does. Oh the diode has to be in the proper direction.A High voltage 200V or larger .01 or .001 disc cappacitor works also. You can actually use these disc capacitors and a diode from the positive to the ground of the input to the offending speakers. 1000Volt Diodes are quite small.
So are the disc capacitors. Beats trying to figure out the exact cause of the hum.Bad connection.Soft solder connection etc.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Disconnect your Sattelite or cable box from the system and see if the hum goes away if it does then you know it's a ground problem with the Sat/cable system.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the insight fella's- I'll let u know the outcome


----------



## Stitch (Feb 26, 2011)

Well it's 2 months later, and stil no resolution to my speaker hum...got it narrowed down to my direct tv ground..the installation crew used all types of isolation equip. - turns out it was my first suggestion to them!


----------

